
Connect Watch: first AsteroidsOS powered smartwatch - PascalW
http://connect-watch.com/en/
======
PascalW
Very excited to see AsteroidsOS getting it's first hardware product. Hopefully
this will stir AsteroidsOS adoption in general.

I like having an open source, free smartwatch OS as alternative to Wear.

